# Teamspeak 3 - Logitech G19 Plugin



## BigT72 (3. Januar 2012)

moin
ich habe mir heute die Logitech G19 gekauft und habe mir das ts3 Plugin Installiert, es wird auch in der Software angezeigt aber nicht auf dem LCD kann mir einer sagen was ich falsch gemacht habe?

hmm wen wenn ich im TS unter plugins das Häckchen bei G15 setze 
geht es, nun habe ich bei g15 und g19 ein hacken??


Ach und dann wollte ich fragen ob es ne möglichkeit gibt die tasten die man zum zocken braucht in einer anderen Farbe leuchten zulassen, habe gesehen das es für die G19 ja auch so ein Disco mod gibt da wird es doch sicher so was auch geben oder?


----------



## moparcrazy (3. Januar 2012)

BigT72 schrieb:


> ich habe mir heute die Logitech G19 gekauft und habe mir das ts3 Plugin Installiert,
> es wird auch in der Software angezeigt aber nicht auf dem LCD kann mir einer sagen was ich falsch gemacht habe?


 Wenn ich das jetzt so beantworte wie ich diesen Satz verstehe...


----------



## BigT72 (3. Januar 2012)

was auch immer du meinst ich habe es geschaft.


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. Januar 2012)

BigT72 schrieb:


> was auch immer du meinst ich habe es geschaft.


 Kannst du mir *bitte, bitte* die Applikation verlinken?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## BigT72 (3. Januar 2012)

TeamSpeak Addons - Logitech G19 plugin

und das brauchst du auch

FalNET.de


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. Januar 2012)

Bei mir sagt die G19 jetzt: "Fehler beim laden[Anmerkung: Wird groß geschrieben ] des Icon Packs! Bitte prüfe die Einstellungen!" 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## BigT72 (3. Januar 2012)

das Plugin mußt du im ts3 installieren und das Tool muß laufen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. Januar 2012)

BigT72 schrieb:


> das Plugin mußt du im ts3 installieren und das Tool muß laufen.


 Habe ich, ich kann sogar mit "OK" auf der Tastatur einem Server beitreten...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## BigT72 (3. Januar 2012)

jo dann geht es ja


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. Januar 2012)

BigT72 schrieb:


> jo dann geht es ja


 Aber auf dem Display steht immernoch: "Fehler beim laden[Anmerkung: Wird groß geschrieben ] des Icon Packs! Bitte prüfe die Einstellungen!"! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## BigT72 (3. Januar 2012)

hast du es auch im tool das Plugin?


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. Januar 2012)

BigT72 schrieb:


> hast du es auch im tool das Plugin?


 Natürlich 
Ich muss mich wohl leider damit abfinden 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## BigT72 (3. Januar 2012)

na wer wird denn gleich aufgeben.. hatte bei mir ja auch erst nicht gefunzt.


----------

